

Ask HN: Chase Server Error Gives Everyone a $0 Balance - film42

My roommate screamed at the top of his lungs 35 minutes ago, "My account is empty!!" After which I heard the door slam and his car speed off to what I assumed was the bank.<p>He comes home 20 minutes later (we're lucky to be close to a chase bank) and tells me, "I ran in and started yelling for help! The guy tells me that they just had a problem with the server and that it's happening to everyone!" Clearly these errors can come with extreme reactions, so it left me wondering, did anyone else notice this?<p>Maybe this is a good opportunity to discuss if any other banks have made similar errors before, and if so, how frequently.
======
dangrossman
My PNC bank accounts show a $0 balance around once a week. They do maintenance
late at night, usually on Sundays after midnight. Shortly after logins are re-
enabled, there's still a period of time when there's no maintenance message
but my accounts show $0 balance with no transaction history. If I was less
technically literate I might think my balance had been wiped out I suppose.

------
schmidtty
Why is it that almost all banking errors I read of are about lim balance->0
and not the other way around?

